# Proclamation by the General States of the Netherlands for a fast before Synod of Dort



## crhoades (Dec 14, 2006)

I have transcribed this from the below. I have updated all of the spellings but have left the capitilization alone. For more on the life of Oldenbarnevelt see here . The synod in question is the Synod of Dordt.
________________________________________________________


*A Proclamation made by the General States of the united Netherland Provinces, for the holding of a gerneral Fast, and day of Prayer for the good success of the Synod, and peace and persuasion of the LAND*.​ 

For as it is so fallen out by means of misunderstanding disagreement, & contentions within certain years hitherto happened, not only in the Church, but also among the Commons of these Countries, and likewise in the politic government and administration of justice: that some ambitious persons, for the furtherance of their particular designs and ambitions, to the great hinderance of the reformed religion, and special disadvantage of the service of the Land, stirred up, fought to have reversed and annihilated the true religion, and together at one time, wholly to have ruined and subverted the state of the Land, if the National Synod had not been summoned and called, by the advice of most famous, learned, well experienced, honest, and godly persons, strangers, and Inhabitants of these Countries, to examine the differences in matters of religion, and the same to extinguish and utterly exterminate: as also, if we had not restored and reestablished the lawful authority of government and justice, by lawful proceedings against the contradictors and violators thereof: And for that they have already proceeded so far in the said National Synod, that the hardest and most important controversies and questions, with great unity and one general consent, are already determined and decided: And likewise that a lawful Judgment and sentence is to be pronounced by the Judges thereunto appointed by the General States of the united Netherland Provinces, against those that have in such sort perturbed the state of the Land, in such manner that the affairs of these united Netherlands both in spiritual and temporal matters, are apparent and likely to incline unto a peaceable and quiet end: The General States of the said united Netherland Provinces have thought it fit and convenient, and likewise have fully determined, to proclaime a common and general Fast, and day of public prayer, throughout all the united Netherland Provinces, Territories, and Towns thereof, to be held upon Wednesday the 17. of the month of April, thereby and therein to praise and give thanks unto the most mighty God for his grace and blessing, and with earnest zeal and penitent hearts to pray unto and call upon him, that he would be pleased to continue his said grace and blessing for the honor of his most holy name, and the planting and restoring of the true reformed religion, together with the preservation and maintenance of the justice and lawful authority of the said united Netherlands, and the peace and tranquility of the inhabitants of the same, both in spiritual and temporal proceedings. That so, with a good harmony and one consent, god Almighty may truly be called upon and served, the state of the Land secured; and more and more prosper in their trade and continual traffic; and all the consels, machinations, and conspiracies of the enemies of this Land broken and prevented, &c.

__________________________________________________
Taken from:

Title: The arraignment of Iohn van Olden Barneuelt late Aduocate of Holland and West-Freisland Containing the articles alleadged against him, and the reasons of his execution, being performed vpon the 13. of May anno 1619. stilo nouo, in the inner court of the Grauen Hage in Holland. Together with a letter written by the Generall States, vnto the particular Vnited Prouinces, concerning the foresaid action. Published by authoritie, and with priuiledge of the States Generall.
Author: Oldenbarnevelt, Johan van,
Imprint: London : Printed by Edward Griffin for Ralph Rounthwait at the signe of the Golden Lion in Pauls Church-yard, 1619.
Date: 1619
Bib Name / Number: STC (2nd ed.) / 18799
No. pages: [48] p.
Notes: Includes "A proclamation made by the Generall States of the vnited
Netherland Prouinces, for the holding of a generall fast".; The first leaf and
the last leaf are blank.; Reproduction of the original in the Henry E.
Huntington Library and Art Gallery.
Copy from: Henry E. Huntington Library and Art Gallery
UMI Collection / reel number: Early English Books, 1475-1640 / 930:14
Subjects: Oldenbarnevelt, Johan van, 1547-1619.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, brother!


----------



## JOwen (Jan 23, 2007)

Wonderful! Thanks for this.


----------

